# Glo Fish



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has bought any yet and how they look/act/etc?

My lfs said that last week he could have bought them for $3.50 each and that the distributor had 1200 to sell. This week he got the list and there was well over 900 left of the list. Guess they aren't going as fast as people thought they would.

this distributor deals to 50-60 stores a week, so selling less than 300 is interesting in my opinion.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they're just chemical-treated minnows/danios man. You can buy the god damn things at your lfs for 10-99 cents. Only these glow in the dark. Its like being interested in fancy goldfish.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

p45s right........though I want to use some for feeders


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I don't want them you damn flamer, I want to know if anyone else has bought them!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

now children, play nice :rasp:

nope I haven't bought any and I refuse to pay more than $1 for a diano, espeshially since they look almost the same as a normal zebra. Rip off of the century.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

They just got them in Madison last week. They are kept in a 30 with a black light. And in big writing on the outside of the tank it says "illegal in CA". funny. They are priced at 18.50 a piece. After watching them, they really dont act any differently than a regular danio. And the glowing effect really isnt that spectacular.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

$18.50??!! HAHAHAHA theyre supposed to be priced at only 5 dollars


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

isnt madison in C.A.

why would they have them if they are illegal.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

my mistake. I was back there again today and looked at the sign closer. They are 6.99 each or 3 for $18.99. Is there a Madison in California? The madison I mentioned is in Wisconsin.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've seen them too, not too impressed.



> just chemical-treated minnows/danios


I think it's genetic, not chemical treating (which makes this more ethical than painted fish).

Anyhow, don't believe the hype! It's not like they got any intelligent cichlid brain cells genetically engineered into their genome! Still same ol' dumb danios!


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

i went intot he local pet store the other day and they had 3 tanks opacked full of these fish. People were buying them left and right for Christmas.....

I guess they are the new big buzz in the fish world.....

Adam


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

sh*t give me a can of floresent spray paint, sh*t load of danios and ill put those basatrds outta business :laugh:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the dumbass that owns my lfs said a guy was trying to charge him 100$ per fish. i laughed at him.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

They are injected at most times, and will usually die shortly after your purchase, or their color fades..... I wouldnt support this...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Landon said:


> They are injected at most times, and will usually die shortly after your purchase, or their color fades..... I wouldnt support this...
> [snapback]930295[/snapback]​


no, these ones are not the injected ones....they are the ones scientists have gentically engineered to glow pink under black light.....they were originally used to test pollution and monitor it in certain rivers, but have ended up making their way into the hobby of fishkeeping.

oops, sorry....didnt realize this post was amde back in december....i just noticed that there were new posts, then i posted w/o noticing the original date


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> I've seen them too, not too impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, these have a jellyfish gene inserted into their DNA. The scientists have done it to many other animals/plants. I've read about glowing butterflies and flowers.

It opens up an ethical debate, rather than the animal cruelty one that dyed fish enter into


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Ooops, I was thinking of the others, sorry about that


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i don't think the inherant risks in genetic modification is worth any benefits i may have, at least for cosmetic purposes. Doesnt aquascape carry them for like 5 bucks? The only thing i'd use them for is to cycle a tank, and that would only be if i had lost my mind.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

umm...can anyone say "2 year old thread"? haha







i'd buy some glowing danios if they were a buck or less.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i dunno, i think theyd be cool for a beginer, might impress them into the fish world. with this technology, imagine the possibilities, GLOW IN THE DARK PIRANHAS!!!!







LOL


----------

